
EV Certificates Make the Web Slow and Unreliable - tomwas54
https://www.aaronpeters.nl/blog/ev-certificates-make-the-web-slow-and-unreliable/
======
notlukesky
So getting rid of an EV SSL certificate is as beneficial to web speed (and
cost savings) as the dreaded Google AMP. Thanks for the numbers!

